# Best Reasonably Priced Kayak



## JJ Da Bassman (Mar 28, 2018)

Looking to purchase my 1st fishing kayak, was wanting some recommendations, not in the market for 1 of the top dollar models with all the bells and whistles just yet, so trying to stay under $500, and will probably use some of the hillbilly ingenuity that I received from my father for some homemade upgrades. Any advice or info you could recommend would be awesome and well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

buy used... not like the engine will be worn out and for scratches, well, good that someone else already got the first ones over with.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Try going to the general discussion thread under canoes and kayaks, a lot of info there to help you. And areas to give you ideas on extras.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Without question, go to Tractor Supply! They have a 10' wt capacity 250#( under $300, and a 12' wt capacity ~300#(under $400) sit on fishing kayaks. Both are frequently on sale saving ~$30 on the smaller one and ~$80 on the larger. Paddles are included(a big+!), built in rod holders, and most stores stock these two! Since you're dealing w/ limited budget, don't let people "talk" you into one that you can't afford! Happens on here all the time!
ps-Being frugal, this would be my first stop. I'd have one now but can't sit long in one position due to back issues(need room to stretch)!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

JJ, 
How much do you weigh?
How tall? 
Do you plan on using it for lakes, rivers, or big lakes like Erie? 
Is standing and fishing important?
How are you going to haul it?

There are plenty of good kayaks that will get you out on the water for $500. But there also are some subtle differences to consider when you buy one.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Look at West marine dealers. Check their website. Quuality 12ft SOT's for under $500 and SI's for less. Memorial day sales should be starting any day now.--Tim


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

I bought the Emotion 11' Stealth Angler from Dicks 3 years ago for $450 and I love it. Added a fish finder and anchor trolley for $100 and I couldn't be happier. Quality purchase in your same range


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

IF you're going to use it a lot, do your self a favor, put it off for a year, save your pennies, spend a little more money. I've already sold my two intro yaks, wish I had put the money into something better the first time.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I agree with blacklashed. I have a Sundolphin it works well but it's Not very stable and rather tipsy. Tracking is not good. But i'll make do for a few years


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

JJ Da Bassman said:


> Looking to purchase my 1st fishing kayak, was wanting some recommendations, not in the market for 1 of the top dollar models with all the bells and whistles just yet, so trying to stay under $500, and will probably use some of the hillbilly ingenuity that I received from my father for some homemade upgrades. Any advice or info you could recommend would be awesome and well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Field and stream eagle talon was my first I’d recommend it for a first kayak


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Lifetime Hydros Angler is my 1st looking to upgrade in the next 2 years. I am thinking about spending around $500-$600., I am thinking of getting the Ascend 12ft, any thoughts?

I am also going to keep my 1st kayak since its only 8ft and is perfect for Creek fishing.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

I got a Old Town Vapor 10 for $300 on sale last year and bought two rod holders for $5 each and drilled the holes myself. I like it, but I think my next one might be a sit on top, just for convenience of being able to get back in it if you somehow flip in a lake, something that's next to impossible with a sit in, but I mostly use it on rivers so it's good for me.


----------

